# Simulation Eyewear



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is just cool. This could have been useful back in the 70's college days







.

Regards, Mike

AccuWeather.com - Travel - NASA's New Glasses Lets Pilots See Through Fog


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL That was to see out of the car?


----------

